# Le fume or matecho



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just wondering if these frogs are matecho or le fume... any information on these two species woukd be greatly appreciated....

Purchased these from black jungle as matecho and now that they are full grown I an wondering if they are infact matecho or le fume...



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks alone should not be the determining factor. If you purchased them as Matecho, that's what they are.


----------



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

So if someone sold me new rivers when in fact they were azuerus I should stick to that and possibly interbred species. Because they were possibly tagged wrong as juveniles?


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

This is my female matecho. 










Put a Le fume side by side and they look the same. Looks can definitely not be the deciding factor with these guys. Plus I trust BJ to label their frogs correctly.

Casper


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Next to the male









The offspring they throw









Casper


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Black jungle should be trusted to not misrepresent animals. I would believe them


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

What line are your matecho's ( ghost viv's ). I've only seen matecho's with solid yellow . No dots or lines on limbs. I would of said your female was for sure a la fumee .


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

If you have questions, you might want to reach out to black jungle directly. I believe they purchase a lot of frogs wholesale, so it may not be their own work. They can likely provide a clearer picture than any of us can. 


Brad


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

And yes black jungle is a very reputable breeder for many years . Anybody have any idea what line these matecho's are from ?


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks brad , I will ask rich at next show


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Butt line. Purchased in the raffle at last years frog day.

Casper


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Casper , I'm wondering if maybe bj"s line was from butt as well .


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

I have a female and male la fumee that look different from any matecho but I have two others I def could not tell apart. All from same line.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

The correct spelling La Fumee* (fyi)


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

My La Fumee and Matecho look very similar, If black Jungle were to sell La Fumee it most certainly would not be at the price of Matecho.


----------

